# Bruno Maderna



## millionrainbows

I'm listening to Bvhaast release of his oboe concertos. I recently heard "Maderna for Strings" by the Arditti Quartet. It features a Bartokian-sounding string quartet from his early period, and more serial pieces from later on. I have two different label-versions of his opera Satyricon, unearthly things based on Fellini's films. I have his piece "Quadrivium."

I first heard his name when Boulez dedicated a work "In memoriam Bruno Maderna." He was a prolific composer and promoter of modernist works. He was a child prodigy on violin, and was touring at an early age. He apparently was a very likeable and gregarious man, and had many friends.

Who else has any works by Maderna, or would like to discuss this interesting composer?


----------



## Prodromides

millionrainbows said:


> Who else has any works by Maderna, or would like to discuss this interesting composer?


Me!










I read this book from my local library only months ago.

I think you'd be very interested in it [it's 3rd, I think, in a volume of contemporary music studies by Harwood publishers (from about 1990) and this book on Bruno Maderna was written by Raymond Fearn.]


----------



## Prodromides

The Neos label has volumes on the orchestral music by Bruno Maderna (I have the first 4 volumes):










https://neos-music.com/?language=en...ish-album-details.php&content=Alben/10933.php


----------



## Prodromides

Bruno Maderna even wrote music for a film called LA MORTE HA FATTO L'UOVO (DEATH LAID AN EGG), which was initially released in 1968 on a rare Italian vinyl:










This was re-issued onto CD, much later, but it's still a rarity.


----------



## millionrainbows

Thanks, Prodro. The book looks very interesting, and the LPs look worth having for the covers alone. The two versions of his opera Satyricon are wildly different, and one is definitely better; I'll dig them out and get around to a comparison later.


----------



## millionrainbows

I have two different versions of* Maderna's *opera* Satyricon.* One is a 2-CD set on *Mondo Musica,* an Italian import, and the other is on *Montaigne/Naïve,* 1-CD with a green slipcover. The* Montaigne/Naïve *version is the one to get. It's recorded better, and is more coherent-sounding. This is one of the most extreme differences between two works I have ever heard. Perhaps it's because the *Mondo* version was recorded live (in 1998), much later than the superior *Naïve,* recorded in 1991 and which sounds more like a studio recording.
The opera contains extended tape interpolations of voices and sounds. The photos in the *Montaigne* booklet are worth having, and they show the really surreal set, much of which tales place on a giant clock-face.


----------



## Vaneyes

The Oboe Concerti are some of Bruno's finest work, and col legno has kindly made available complete samples of. Better sound than YT.

https://www.col-legno.com/en/catalog/complete_catalog/oboe_concertos

Also, for those interested, the DG Sinopoli is available inexpensively on Brilliant Classics CD at Amazon Marketplace. ASIN: B003TLRK78

View attachment 35935


----------



## Prodromides

millionrainbows said:


> and the other is on *Montaigne/Naïve,* 1-CD with a green slipcover. The* Montaigne/Naïve *version is the one to get. It's recorded better, and is more coherent-sounding. This is one of the most extreme differences between two works I have ever heard. Perhaps it's because the *Mondo* version was recorded live (in 1998), much later than the superior *Naïve,* recorded in 1991 and which sounds more like a studio recording.


hi, millionrainbows.

I have only one version of SATYRICON, but it's the original 1992 Salabert Actuels release (which is conducted by Sandro Gorli).



















I think the same recording was re-issued on Montaigne/Naïve, because the initial edition was packaged as if it were a 2-CD set.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just discovered this composer recently. Some very interesting and exciting works.
I've really enjoyed listening to his Ausstrahlung this morning.

A lot of his works are available on Spotify. Including the NEOS range of complete orchestral works, so I am going to listen to them all over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Blancrocher

A link to Tom Service's "Remembering Bruno Maderna," which begins with the author's appropriate regret at not including this composer in his contemporary composers series.

http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2013/nov/13/bruno-maderna-composer-conductor

The main reason I'm including it is for the clips of Maderna, for anyone who would like to see the man behind the recordings.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Blancrocher said:


> A link to Tom Service's "Remembering Bruno Maderna," which begins with the author's appropriate regret at not including this composer in his contemporary composers series.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2013/nov/13/bruno-maderna-composer-conductor
> 
> The main reason I'm including it is for the clips of Maderna, for anyone who would like to see the man behind the recordings.


Excellent - thanks for that.  I'm going to check out those clips later on today.


----------



## starthrower

Just discovered this piece. This is the Naxos recording.


----------



## millionrainbows

I noticed some new activity in the Current Listening II thread about Maderna, and I'm glad to see him appreciated. I'd love to get some of the things I see reviewed.


----------



## The nose

For those who understand italian this video of maderna explaining the orchestra how to play it's genial.


----------



## GioCar

^^^ Italian language with a bit of Venetian...very enjoyable!

Here a rare documentary with the composer in his hometown Venice, Darmstadt and rehearsing his Violin Concerto for the premiere in Venice.

First part:





Second part:





He was a nice and friendly guy indeed.


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> I noticed some new activity in the Current Listening II thread about Maderna, and I'm glad to see him appreciated. I'd love to get some of the things I see reviewed.


The NEOS CDs are really nice. Very classy presentation. A high quality product. I got them on sale from Importcds for under 10 dollars. And you can't go wrong with the budget CDs on Naxos and Brilliant Classics. I'd go with BC if you want all mature works. The Quadrivium recording on Naxos is great, but it's paired with the more conservative piano concertos.


----------



## Mandryka

In fact I didn't enjoy the Quadrivium on Neos as much as Sinopoli or Maderna's own recording. Clearly the sound quality is excellent but . . . 

One piece by maderna which I think is a real masterpiece is the quartet in 2 tempi.

Probably a greater conductor than composer.


----------



## Guest

Agreed about Sinopoli. (I've not heard Maderna's own. I'd love to. _Quadrivium_ is an amazing work.)

Otherwise, I'd say that he's probably a greater composer than conductor.

Now I have to go give the quartet another spin. It's been forever since I've listened to that.


----------



## Mandryka

some guy said:


> Agreed about Sinopoli. *(I've not heard Maderna's own. I'd love to. *_Quadrivium_ is an amazing work.)
> 
> Otherwise, I'd say that he's probably a greater composer than conductor.
> 
> Now I have to go give the quartet another spin. It's been forever since I've listened to that.


Do you want me to upload it?

Re Maderna as conductor, there are some unbelievable original and convincing performances - Mozart, Schubert, Mahler, Debussy, Stockhausen, Schumann.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Mandryka. I'd love to hear Maderna's own performance.

And, as I'm sure you could guess, I think Maderna was also a superb conductor.


----------



## proclo

Here two pieces by the then very young Maderna :










It very evident the heavy Bartok's influence over the young Maderna (more in 2 pianos and instruments). Still his unique voice is already there...Maderna had a huge influence over all italian (but not only italian) young composers of the second half of the 20th century. He was very active in Darmstadt immediately after the 2nd world war.


----------



## proclo

and here his Requiem ; composed wen he was only 26 years old :





The premiere was in 2009 in Venice. The score was "lost" and was rediscovered only few years back. This composition was never heard by Maderna.


----------



## science

On the "complete works for orchestra" series from Neos, is any particular one of the volumes more highly recommended? Or are they just undifferentiated greatness?


----------



## Guest

science said:


> On the "complete works for orchestra" series from Neos, is any particular one of the volumes more highly recommended? Or are they just undifferentiated greatness?


They're all pretty great, yeah. If anything, I guess the one with quadrivium would be a safe bet.


----------



## starthrower

I really like Volume one. I'd recommend it, along with Quadrivium on Brilliant Classics, and Works For Flute on the Mode label.

Samples here: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=bruno+maderna&page=2


----------



## Mandryka

Has anyone explored Maderna as conductor?


----------



## Prodromides

Mandryka said:


> Has anyone explored Maderna as conductor?


Only one disc in my collection features Maderna conducting; it's works by Ligeti on _Wergo_:


----------



## starthrower

Rare film of Maderna in rehearsal. Seems he had a sense of humor.






Interview in English with Maderna.


----------



## GioCar

For those who are planning to be in Milan next autumn.

The annual contemporary music festival (Milano Musica) will be focused on Maderna's works, here's the full program

http://www.milanomusica.org/it/sezione-festival/calendario/concerti-spettacoli.html

Surely I'll go to see some of these concerts...


----------



## Birdsong88

This intrigues me to listen to some more of his works. if only arkivmusic.com streaming service had more of his works available.


----------



## schigolch

My preferred piece from Maderna is the "opera-cycle" _Hyperion_.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Maderna has recently made me go; WOW!


----------



## millionrainbows

There are two wildly different recordings of his opera "Satyricon;" one good, and one not-so good. If anybody's interested, I'll tell you which one to get.


----------



## keqrops

I'm new here, and I hope it's okay to post in old threads.
I've been exploring a lot of modern music the last few months, and now I want to get into more Darmstadt composers. Maderna seems like an interesting composer, but I haven't found any convincing lists of important works, so I thought I could ask here. I know Quadrivium, Musica su due dimensioni, Hyperion and the Oboe Concertos are among the bigger ones. Could anyone recommend me other pieces by him?


----------

